# Can I Be A Senior Member?



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I know I dont own fish, but I know my way around an aquarium for sure. Not to mention I have been here for 5 years everyday, every single day. Damn that sounds really sad if you think about it.

Please? Please? Please?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't lie dt, you don't have perfect attendance. But I'd still say yes


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I think we should be señor members instead


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

what the hell is a senior member?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boobah said:


> I think we should be señor members instead


This site was bought by N.Koreans not Mexicans.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Right...but working for hard for free to build a site so someone else makes money? SOUNDS FAMILIAR



kove32 said:


> what the hell is a senior member?


senior member status is like fight club....only with dildos


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Senior Membership means your a Boss. I want to be a senior member.

I dont know though, mostly I just feel like im entitled to it. Im Danny Tanner for god sakes. I dont mean to flatter myself but I am to P-fury what Centrals aids are to his immune system.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> I think we should be señor members instead


thePACK


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Senior Membership means your a Boss. I want to be a senior member.
> 
> I dont know though, mostly I just feel like im entitled to it. Im Danny Tanner for god sakes. I dont mean to flatter myself but I am to P-fury what Centrals aids are to his immune system.


If you were still e-thug you would probably have senior member. Ethug was way more boss


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

If DT gets senior member then I am entitled to senior member as well.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

TRIG said:


> If DT gets senior member then I am entitled to senior member as well.


if you guys get senior member, then i get more senior member


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

I like where this is going









Plus I'm about to hit 800 posts tonight... Sup...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Boobah deserves senior membership as well. Hes an 05er.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Im an 02er, wheres my title


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

JeanLucPicard said:


> Im an 02er, wheres my title


I swear your an 011. Your account says that!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

No individual members count, it is all about the collective, everybody is replaceable.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Senior members had to be chosen by the mods before and agreed to.

Some of the requirements:
Been here for multiple years
Been a contributor to hobby forums
Ex mod

(those are the three I can think of at the moment) I think all the old threads got deleted so it will be hard for me to verify what the criteria/requirements originally were.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

<---


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

What if you're just f*cking awesome? Does that Trump most stuff?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

*What about a title for the "Old school" P-fury contributors?*

Not necessarily "Senior Member" but something that distinguishes those of us that have been here and contributed to the Hobby and the site.

Not somebody that spammed AQHU or members like that guy E-thug that Flamed every page possible and like mudskipz....lol


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I one time posted a recipe of homemade piranha food, and there are maybe 10 members here who have been here longer. I want my money! or whatever you get with a senior member title.!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I one time posted a recipe of homemade piranha food, and there are maybe 10 members here who have been here longer. I want my money! *or whatever you get with a senior member title.!*


We get weekly handys from Central


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ZOSICK said:


> I one time posted a recipe of homemade piranha food, and there are maybe 10 members here who have been here longer. I want my money! *or whatever you get with a senior member title.!*


We get weekly handys from Central








[/quote]
Where do I sign?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> I one time posted a recipe of homemade piranha food, and there are maybe 10 members here who have been here longer. I want my money! *or whatever you get with a senior member title.!*


We get weekly handys from Central








[/quote]
Where do I sign?
[/quote]

we do this in person obviously. now you know why ZOSICK is so happy all the time


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You guys are all hilarious (not) but will I become a senior Member or not?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its not for me to decide. i think you deserve some other title. unique to danny tanner.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

You must be a member for thirty years and have a little over a billion post counts.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

5 reasons DT should become a senior member,

1. it will shut him up (at least for a little while)
2. he has been here a long time (even though he hardly ever gives good advice)
3. he has no social life except here ( between his security guard job and here , he is p-fury)
4. he has all the answers, anyone could ever need to know (even if they are incorrect)
5. he's a brownie (equality for forever)

Dt i am routing for you, you silly canuck!


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^^^......


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Da said:


> ^^^^^......


As I said previously that's Centrals job..For us senior members!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

TRIG said:


> 5 reasons DT should become a senior member,
> 
> 1. it will shut him up (at least for a little while)
> 2. he has been here a long time (even though he hardly ever gives good advice)
> ...


Um.. How can you be a canuck and a N. Korean? Just because someone has no social life and whores the site 24/7 shouldn't make them a senior member. Eh but what do I know I have been on and off the site for 8 years or so.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

whats up pcrose?! long time


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

^^^apparently it makes you a mod...



pcrose said:


> *
> Just because someone has no social life and whores the site 24/7 shouldn't make them a senior member.* Eh but what do I know I have been on and off the site for 8 years or so.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh boobah
you know how to make me blush


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

This is true but Mike has gotten better over the years


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

What do you mean better? Sexually? Whos Mike? Are you guys involved physically?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> What do you mean better? Sexually? Whos Mike? Are you guys involved physically?


pcrose knows every member by their first name. It increases her overall legitness


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Man I have been a grade A dick ever since this change, more so I mean. f*ck im sorry mawds, imma STFU


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Man I have been a grade A dick ever since this change, more so I mean. f*ck im sorry mawds, imma STFU


I've been a grade "A" dicknose since I joined







Maybe it's a consistency issue with you, my fellow assneck.... I bet if you posted a pic of yourself blowing "Mr Lucky" (your camel) would sway the votes in your favor







Just an idea









ZO is always here to help


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> I bet if you posted a pic of yourself blowing "Mr Lucky" (your camel) would sway the votes in your favor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we're waiting...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Man I have been a grade A dick ever since *Aug. 21st, 2006 *more so I mean. f*ck im sorry mawds, imma STFU


Fixed!!....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

and danny, it is what it is. you being nice wouldnt work. it would just seem...kinda fake. we have a healthy back and forth you and i. 
you are a bitter little man tho







wanna talk about it?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ZOSICK said:


> Man I have been a grade A dick ever since this change, more so I mean. f*ck im sorry mawds, imma STFU


I've been a grade "A" dicknose since I joined







Maybe it's a consistency issue with you, my fellow assneck.... I bet if you posted a pic of yourself blowing "Mr Lucky" (your camel) would sway the votes in your favor







Just an idea









ZO is always here to help








[/quote]

Always here to help me blow a camel?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Jesus has this place gone down the toilet ..bring back KOKS
Im almost ashamed to still hold membership


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

locust said:


> Jesus has this place gone down the toilet ..bring back KOKS
> Im almost ashamed to still hold membership


see that little 'x' in the upper right of your page? theres the exit


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My boy just totally pointed out the "x" button. Damn!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Central said:


> Jesus has this place gone down the toilet ..bring back KOKS
> Im almost ashamed to still hold membership


see that little 'x' in the upper right of your page? theres the exit








[/quote]










ps you got a PM Chris


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

locust said:


> Jesus has this place gone down the toilet ..bring back KOKS
> Im almost ashamed to still hold membership


The more KOKS the merrier! I myself, just can't get enough KOKS. But the lounge is like life, KOKS go in, KOKS come out.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Was KOK banned? Is somebody here a closet KOK-sacker?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bring back KOKs?

/unzips


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

memento said:


> Jesus has this place gone down the toilet ..bring back KOKS
> Im almost ashamed to still hold membership


see that little 'x' in the upper right of your page? theres the exit








[/quote]










ps you got a PM Chris








[/quote]

Sorry guvner.








For 5 1/2 years ive watched this N.American soap , not going yet


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Soap... pretty good description









But seriously, we need to get back to a little serious... we all need to.
We should become a documentary instead of a soap


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

Let Danny Tanner eat cake.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

wisco_pygo said:


> Let Danny Tanner eat c*ck.


fixt


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I dont think anyone is stopping him from doing that...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I had to sleep with most of the mods to become a senior member, I think its the only way


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> I think we should be señor members instead


This site was bought by N.Koreans not Mexicans.
[/quote]

Yes it was and then in turn bought by the Libyans. After the fall of the Gadhafi regime and his subsequent expiration the now current transitional government has declared sharia law over all state and non state matters. With this said and under the new sharia court regulations a number of P-Fury members have been deemed haraam and so here by exile.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Innes said:


> I had to sleep with most of the mods to become a senior member, I think its the only way


Man, I'm so happy this was long before I joined in


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

What's all this crap about sleeping with people?!!...







....I didn't sleep with anybody!...







....Damn, I guess I missed out!....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Da said:


> What's all this crap about sleeping with people?!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


next time your in the UK give me a shout


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

there you go da'man


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

More spam! Great thread!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i get to be godly member


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

The term senior member implies a member that has been here since the start..........

I guess that is not the case


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2011)

Holy crap Armac! Where have you been?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

ksls said:


> Holy crap Armac! Where have you been?


Got away from the fish forums, still have my big dove, almost 20 inches now.

I
Does Xenon ever come around anymore?


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

I havent seen xenon lately, when the site was first sold off he popped in and out but its been a while.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Why would you want to be a senior member or mod? ha ha what a joke!!!


----------

